# Rich Piana on Arms-Again



## wabbitt (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## wabbitt (Apr 2, 2015)

For the record, I've been employing this method on my Johnson for years, and it hasn't grown an inch.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 2, 2015)

OMFG RUMPY has been sleeping and dreaming about working out for years!!!!! 

Rumpy has been doing it right all along


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 2, 2015)

Seo is king in his training regiment


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 2, 2015)

Has Rich ever gone on record about the substances he's used?


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 2, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Has Rich ever gone on record about the substances he's used?


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 2, 2015)

Only when it comes to selling his supplement line.  He did one on seo saying he only did it once trying to rebuild a torn bicep.  I will see if I can find it.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 2, 2015)

I seen that one I think, was it about the pmaa injections?


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 3, 2015)

Goddamn he is such a twat


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 3, 2015)

He must do sets of 8.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 3, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> He must do sets of 8.



Sets of 8 hours....


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 3, 2015)

I tried to like him. Comes off as if he is over compensating for something. I dunno that's just me I guess


----------



## Jada (Apr 3, 2015)

He OD on the synthol


----------



## lucaaspita (Apr 3, 2015)

HAUHAUHA he just forgot that muscles need to rest.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Apr 4, 2015)

Honestly Im a fan of rich. I think his build is perfect for what you would consider a freak. Synthol or not hes just an ugly mf. I like the fact he says he hates when people ask about supplements to grow. He repeats that you need food and that his supplements are to add to that. None the less you can't complain about him advertising his brand, it is a company and any one of you would do the same if you were given the opportunity. But to each their own. I've never used his products but from what I've read they have some decent ingredients


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 4, 2015)

Haha, I love Rich.  He's entertaining as hell, and he's definitely a mutant freak!  Then again, I'm still a fan of Greg Valentino.  You never know what the hell that guy is going to say next!


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 4, 2015)

He has left humanity behind.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 4, 2015)

Piana is like watching a train wreck. You know it's wrong but you just can't turn away.


----------



## halfwit (Apr 4, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> Seo is king in his training regiment


And I'm pretty sure that he can't even spell SEO.  Lol.  

I hate guys that spew horseshit on youtube, and it's taken as gospel because he's jacked.


----------

